# Pineapple Wine Brewlog



## Northerngal (Dec 5, 2016)

Started Nov11

Recipe: 

Sugar, approx 8lbs
5pineapples; 8lbs sliced into chunks
4cans of 1lb pineapple chunks in juice
Yeast lalvin D47
Pineapple/Apple/Grape juice to top up to 3gal
Yeast nutrients 

OG 1090 

Primary for 7days, nutrient added initially and at 1060 

Moved to secondary at 1010


----------



## Bodenski (Dec 5, 2016)

How many gallons are you making here? Is it a single gallon?


----------



## Northerngal (Dec 5, 2016)

3 gal batch. No water added; all juices. I'll be adding a few more pineapples into secondary; probably this week.


----------



## Northerngal (Jan 8, 2017)

I've chopped up more pineapples and am currently going through the freeze/thaw process. 5.2lbs of amazing, juicy delicious pineapple and the zest of 6 oranges. When I rack the wwine over it I will take a gravity reading.


----------



## bkisel (Jan 8, 2017)

I'd love to try a pineapple wine one of these days... I like your recipe but *for me* the OG is a bit to high.

I've got to learn how to do small batches when doing a new country/fruit wine. So far I've just jumped in doing 6 gallons. Afraid one day I'll dump 30 bottles worth because I don't like the end product.


----------



## Northerngal (Jan 8, 2017)

bkisel said:


> I'd love to try a pineapple wine one of these days... I like your recipe but *for me* the OG is a bit to high.



Luckily, SG is easy to adjust by using less sugar. You can scale any recipe down to 1 gal by dividing the ingredients according to how many gals it makes. For example, as I've made a 3gal, divide all of my ingredients listed by 3. Or 5, or 6 etc.


----------



## Northerngal (Jan 8, 2017)

SG and taste test: 

Pretty hot. I added a small amount of acid and sugar and it improved greatly. I've reduced 48oz to 14oz of pineapple juice on the stove to concentrate flavours and then will be treating that and the thawed pineapple chunks and orange peel with pectic enzyme for 12-24hrs before racking the wine on top of it. Clarity is decent for a young wine and I anticipate it getting better with time. 

Current SG of 0.992
Kmeta and Sorb added


----------



## Northerngal (Jan 17, 2017)

Treated with Kmeta and Sorbate Jan 9. Sat on pineapple chunks and orange peels for 8 days. Racked it off today and it is onto cold crashing & aging.


----------



## Rodnboro (Jan 18, 2017)

I'm following this thread. I'm very interested in how this turns out. I've made a couple of batches of pineapple and was not impressed with either.


----------



## Northerngal (Jan 25, 2017)

Rodnboro said:


> I'm following this thread. I'm very interested in how this turns out. I've made a couple of batches of pineapple and was not impressed with either.



Hence, why it's a 3gal batch. I'm hoping


----------



## Northerngal (Oct 12, 2017)

3 beautiful juicy ripe pineapples, added to about 1gal of pineapple juice; the fruit was chopped, frozen thawed, spent 2 days with pectic enzyme then it all went into a big mouth bubbler For a week. Racked into another 3 gal carboy today to settle and clear.


----------



## Northerngal (Oct 27, 2017)

Another dose of KMeta. One cup of honey to backsweeten. Letting everything meld and will update in a couple of weeks.


----------



## John Macintosh (Jan 19, 2018)

How did this turn out? I am thinking about doing a 5 gallon batch but I want it to have a very strong pineapple flavor


----------



## Northerngal (Jan 29, 2018)

John Macintosh said:


> How did this turn out? I am thinking about doing a 5 gallon batch but I want it to have a very strong pineapple flavor



I haven’t bottled it yet


----------



## opus345 (Apr 28, 2018)

Bottled yet? How does it taste! I have a Pineapple Mango finishing up primary right now.


----------



## wrongway (May 16, 2018)

I am also very interested in how this turns out! I did basicly the same thing with Pineapple-Orange Concentrate.


----------



## Northerngal (Sep 4, 2018)

I just moved; so the fine lees have been stirred up. Adding kmeta and will bottle as soon as I am confident that it is cleared again.


----------



## Northerngal (Sep 11, 2018)

Bottled today


----------



## wrongway (Sep 30, 2018)

Your leaving us in suspense!! Have you tasted it? How is it?


----------



## Okie Parrish (Oct 4, 2018)

We need answers lol? How did it turn out? 


On a side note....tell me about purple drank what is it


----------



## tradowsk (Oct 15, 2018)

Did you taste any of it before bottling? I have 2 gallons of pineapple wine clearing now so I'm interested how your's tastes to compare to mine (I just used 12lbs of pineapple chunks, no canned or juice)


----------



## Northerngal (Oct 24, 2018)

Sweet, pineapple bright delicious citrus notes! 

“Purple drank” is a joke, it is a freezer’s leftover mish mash of fruit and named by a friend after his fave “grape pop.” Haha


----------



## Northerngal (Oct 24, 2018)

tradowsk said:


> Did you taste any of it before bottling? I have 2 gallons of pineapple wine clearing now so I'm interested how your's tastes to compare to mine (I just used 12lbs of pineapple chunks, no canned or juice)




I didn’t. Let me know how it is!


----------

